
Show HN: Reliably Generate direct MP4 links for any YouTube Video - CarterFeldman
https://save.golf
======
CarterFeldman
This also works with curl: curl -L -o "video.mp4"
"[https://save.golf/watch?v=N4UKsi979nM"](https://save.golf/watch?v=N4UKsi979nM")

